# SU7 is Here



## SketchUp Guru (17 Nov 2008)

Take a look: http://sketchup.google.com/product/newin7.html

It's got some cool stuff for woodworkers.


----------



## wizer (17 Nov 2008)

oooh talk about timing. I need to sketch a coffee table tonight, I can give the new version a test run. I hope [-o< they have fixed the problem with HP video cards!!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Nov 2008)

Sorry Wizer, I don't think they've made any changes to the OpenGL stuff. You still need a video card that will handle OpenGL properly and has enough RAM to deal with the data.


----------



## Chris Knight (17 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the alert Dave. I have downloaded it but haven't yet tried any of the new shiny bits. I'll be interested in your assessment of it in due course.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Nov 2008)

So far it is pretty nice. I like the new inference indicators and the dynamic components thing is pretty cool. You have to have the pro version to make them but the free version will work them. If you want, here's a link to a kitchen base cabinet I did as an example. Open the dialog box to control it and change the various settings.

I'll be writing more about it as time permits.


----------



## Chris Knight (17 Nov 2008)

Dave,
Thanks for the link. The dynamic component thing is pretty neat. I guess with sufficient ingenuity, folk might make models that have a bunch of interactive adjustments available. I'll be interested to see what exactly can be controlled - linear and angular displacement as well as component dimensions for example?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Nov 2008)

With Dynamic Components you can control dimensions, positions (make doors and windows open and close for example) materials, scaling, and all sorts of things. I've seen a table and chairs that, as you edit the size of the table, it changes the number of chairs around it. You can even randomize the placement of the chairs a little.

Making these dynamic components will require the pro version but they will be functional in the free version.


----------



## wizer (17 Nov 2008)

I can't wait to see your blog posts about this Dave, seems like some cool features.

Just a small issue. The template that you made for us doesn't work. Can you remind me what settings to change to get that same 'look'.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Nov 2008)

That template should work. Try opening it from SU7's File>Open menu. It ought to give you a message about the file being generated in V6. If it opens, click on File>Save as template and save it. You should then be able to choose it under Window>Preferences or in the startup splash screen if you haven't disabled it.

If that fails, I'll send you the V7 template I use when I get home from work today.


----------



## CNC Paul (17 Nov 2008)

Dave,

Thanks for the good news, as ever I look forward to your report.


Regards


Paul


----------

